# Considering P220 or X-Five...Need opinions



## robanna (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi All,

My second permit is due in shortly and I have narrowed my search to two handguns within the Sig family--the P220 Supermatch or the P226 X-five (of course, this might change, but after shooting my friend's P226, I doubt it .

Both handguns will live life as a range gun so feel and accuracy are foremost in my needs list. I am looking for the best shooter.

As for the P220 Supermatch, I held it at a gunstore locally and it felt wonderful. I do have some reservations about the .45 due to ammo costs, but all things equal, cost of ammo will not be the deciding factor. I'd be more concerned with the recoil of a .45. FWIW, I shoot .38 specials and don't consider recoil an issue with that round. Never shot a .45.

I have not tried the X-five, but have heard very good things. And, the 9mm is interesting, but I found the p226's muzzle flip to be almost too snappy. Not sure if the 9mm X-five is equally as "flippy."

I'd love to hear whether or not anyone believes the extra ~$600 for the X-five is worth the spend. I realize it's all personal preference, but having varied opinions helps.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Which one weighs more?

I shoot both 45 and 9mm. The 45 (in an XD) has a very managable recoil, and both the 220 Supermatch and X-Five are heavier than my XD. Second, if you're shooting bullseye, "flippiness" isn't an issue, since speed isn't an issue. If you're shooting IDPA, where it's all speed, then figure based on class (custom or stock, high capacity or 10-shot) etc, etc. They shoot mainly 9mm and .40S&W based on capacity.

Accuracy? Both are factory "fitted/matched" guns, and exceptional. The 45 just makes a bigger hole... lol

If it's for shooting little ragged holes for fun, both fit the bill. The 9mm ammo is much cheaper, the the X-Five is a lot more money???

My $0.02


----------



## BCC (May 18, 2007)

My two favorite handguns are a Night Hawk Talon .45 and a X Five 9 mm.

I can shoot the Night Hawk slightly better ($600 more) now, but the Sig was better out of the box.

Both are fun to shoot, the 9 is significantly cheaper to shoot and much easier to take apart, clean and reassemble.

But I still prefer the Night Hawk.


----------

